# Anyone try Cannon A75?



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

I am shopping for my first digicam. Has anyone tried this 200$ camera for web aquarium pics? 

Love it? Hate it?

thanks,
___
Jeff


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Jeff,

I have the Canon A70 that I used to take any pic you see of mine on the net. Its a very nice camera IMHO although I am definately no photogrpher I am sure that in the hands of someone like Jay it would do quite nicely. I looked at the 75 when I was shopping around and liked the 70 better because it seemed to have more settings and manual adjustments. Its macro ability is not great but I would consider it passable for casual shots. IF you are looking for just a simple digicam, I feel the price is right. I do like the 70 a little better but I don't know much about cameras in general so take my advice for what its worth

Nice to hear from you again too hope you have been well!


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

here are some samples by me from an a85. same camera just 4MP instead of 3.2.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have an A70. Great photos of everything but my tanks. More of my lack of skill with lighting and tanks than the camera. Got it on clearance here for $99.00 almost a year ago.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice pictures, but------

Plastic Plants???? Boooooooo!


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I have an A70 and like it a lot, it has all the manual settings one needs to take good tank shots. Many of the photos on my website were taken with it. Not sure how the A75 differs.

Giancarlo


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> Nice pictures, but------
> 
> Plastic Plants???? Boooooooo!


 ](*,) i know! it was an older pic i dont have that tank anymore.


----------

